# Fuel lines on my 68 gto conv.



## Elad68 (Oct 21, 2018)

Trying to put fuel lines in my car. Tryed bending my own. 2 hrs later just through them away. Bought new ones. My car did not have any fuel lines or gas tank in when I bought it trying to restore it. Ran the main line and the return line to the fuel pump mechanical. I am confused because there are only two lines on the fuel pump I'm assuming one is for the main fuel line feed in the second goes up to the carburetor where does the return line hook to any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Elad68 said:


> Trying to put fuel lines in my car. Tryed bending my own. 2 hrs later just through them away. Bought new ones. My car did not have any fuel lines or gas tank in when I bought it trying to restore it. Ran the main line and the return line to the fuel pump mechanical. I am confused because there are only two lines on the fuel pump I'm assuming one is for the main fuel line feed in the second goes up to the carburetor where does the return line hook to any help would be appreciated.


1/4" return line connects to the fuel pump. Not all Pontiac fuel pumps had the return line. Get the correct fuel pump to work with the return line. https://www.summitracing.com/parts/ado-40679/applications/make/pontiac?prefilter=1


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

If you browse my restoration thread...you can see how the fuel lines are routed. I have some photos posted there.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

